

Show HN: Command line task management tool (Weekend Project) - importMe
https://github.com/dparpyani/TaskCmd

======
habosa
This is great, I love tools like this.

I made something very similar: <https://github.com/hatboysam/shpm>

It's a command line task manager I wrote in Haskell. I use it every day and it
has replaced all other task apps I have tried because it's fast and simple. I
also like it because it stores all of my tasks in plain text so I can always
edit the file over Dropbox when I'm not at my computer but want to add
something to the list.

~~~
importMe
Wow, SHPM looks like a neat project. I like the fact that you store it in a
text file.

At the moment, TaskCmd stores the tasks in a JSON file that can be edited
easily, but it can be a pain sometimes.

~~~
habosa
Thanks! It's perfect for me, but I get the sense that the only good todo app
is the one you make yourself. That's why people without the ability to make
one spend so much time switching back and forth.

------
thepumpkin1979
Nice work. Btw, I don't think you need to add node_modules to your repo, at
least colors is already on npmjs.org and you can use package.json and NPM to
distribute node.js 'env' enabled binaries, it should ease the configuration
instructions. Hope this helps :)

~~~
importMe
Thank you. I have just started with node, so your advice is valuable. Do you
know if files with '#!/bin/node' (or was it '#!/bin/env/node') work in windows
when published through npm?

~~~
niggler
I haven't tried in windows, but the recommended way to handle binaries is
through the `bin` field in package.json (and this technique doesn't care about
the shebang because it doesn't run the script directly using the OS). For
example, in the `xlsx` module:

"bin": { "xlsx2csv": "./bin/xlsx2csv.njs" },

[https://github.com/Niggler/js-
xlsx/blob/master/package.json#...](https://github.com/Niggler/js-
xlsx/blob/master/package.json#L9-L11)

Relevant doc: <https://npmjs.org/doc/json.html#bin>

~~~
importMe
Thanks, I'll take a look at that.

------
RossM
I quite like todo.txt[0] which has a similar interface but uses a specific
format, sorted in a text file.

[0]: <http://todotxt.com>

------
dil
Another alternative: <http://taskwarrior.org/>

~~~
SEJeff
And taskwarrior has been around for awhile unlike a (clever) weekend hack.

------
niggler
Is github down for maintenance?

~~~
nsmartt
It was for a couple of minutes, but it came back quickly.

